# will Bahati be suspended?



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's been a tough week for Bahati and his team, but his behavior at Dana Point was really over the top. Around the 38 second mark of the video below he walks out into the road, waits for the pack to come around, and then whips his glasses at a united rider..pretty dangerous and stupid.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...tedhealthcare-crashed-me-at-dana-point_111493


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Oh yes, USA Cycling is going to drop an anvil on him.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe he should go into baseball with that accurate arm of his...I can't believe his glasses got sucked into the guy's wheel and ripped off his computer sensor. What are the odds of that happening?


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought he should be suspended until I saw the other video of the guy who took Bahati down. That really deserves a suspension.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

gobes said:


> I thought he should be suspended until I saw the other video of the guy who took Bahati down. That really deserves a suspension.


My thoughts exactly. Definitely unprofessional and somewhat childish to throw sunglasses at them, but I consider it a minor infraction compared to the rider trying to put him on the pavement and causing a crash.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

nayr497 said:


> Maybe he should go into baseball with that accurate arm of his...I can't believe his glasses got sucked into the guy's wheel and ripped off his computer sensor. What are the odds of that happening?


But he missed his intended target.....


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Eye for an eye, I think they should take him out and throw sunglasses at him


----------



## UGASkiDawg (Jun 23, 2008)

If the UHC rider doesn't get suspended and I was Bahati....that dude and every member of his team is hitting the pavement every time they race.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

Where is the other video??





gobes said:


> I thought he should be suspended until I saw the other video of the guy who took Bahati down. That really deserves a suspension.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

UGASkiDawg said:


> If the UHC rider doesn't get suspended and I was Bahati....that dude and every member of his team is hitting the pavement every time they race.


It's been taken down from the first site it was at, but it shows a UHC-M rider veering HARD into Bahati.

It's from the back angle on that corner. Yeah the sunglasses thing is pretty obviously deserving of a nice suspension but Keogh or whomever the rider was that slammed into Bahati was pretty damned blatant about it.


----------



## UGASkiDawg (Jun 23, 2008)

t-moore said:


> Where is the other video??


Here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZp5pS-Zzwk

40 seconds and again at 1:20 very clearly intentional


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the second link....wow


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

UGASkiDawg said:


> Here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZp5pS-Zzwk
> 
> 40 seconds and again at 1:20 very clearly intentional


Wow. That is bullsh_t!!!! The UHC dude needs to sit for a longgggg time.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Suspend them both*

Keough and Bahati may have the legs of domestic pros , but they both exhibited the disposition of an amateur. Actually on second thought, that's an insult to amateurs everywhere. 

I doubt that either rider is without culpability in the first incident, as I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that words and aggressive elbows were thrown prior to Keough's chop. Keough should be given a minimum 6 month suspension and Bahati should be given a similar suspension for just plain looking like a fool out there throwing his sunglasses.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

PaleAleYum said:


> I doubt that either rider is without culpability in the first incident, as I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that words and aggressive elbows were thrown prior to Keough's chop. Keough should be given a minimum 6 month suspension and Bahati should be given a similar suspension for just plain looking like a fool out there throwing his sunglasses.


I agree a 6 month suspension for both is appropriate, though I doubt it will be more than 1 month. I am left wondering if Keough was given orders by Gord; a suspension for him could be in order as well.


----------



## shocktch45 (Dec 9, 2008)

I think the UHC rider should get a longer suspension but Bahatis retaliation isnt acceptable, though I do understand his crazy emotions for the recent events. This was not the only big wreck nor the only deliberate (in my view) crash. My fellow UCSD and Swami's team mate got chopped bad by a La Grange rider: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bgEK6qtWLQ


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

UGASkiDawg said:


> clearly intentional


1k words


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

jeeze at that point he should have unclipped and just kicked the guy or grabbed his bar looks pretty deliberate to me


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

shocktch45 said:


> I think the UHC rider should get a longer suspension but Bahatis retaliation isnt acceptable, though I do understand his crazy emotions for the recent events. This was not the only big wreck nor the only deliberate (in my view) crash. My fellow UCSD and Swami's team mate got chopped bad by a La Grange rider: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bgEK6qtWLQ


weak. looks like they DQed him tho.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

WAZCO said:


> 1k words


Does this guy think he's trying out for the cast of fast and furious? This picture does not condone B's actions but does show he was intentionally taken down.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Intentional take down?

Two words-

Criminal charges.

Never mind the USAC the guy assaulted him, caused bodily harm, recklessly endangered about 50 other guys, and he did it on a public road, on camera.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't know whether you can conclude much from the footage or the pic above (remember what the Bos footage looked like originally). Reports were that Bahati was being extremely aggressive to knock Keough off the UHC train and get the wheel. He's trying that by leaning hard on him and doing a lot of shoulder work. Keough may just be trying to hold his position, which would require leaning into Bahati. If Bahati lets up, Keough could have swerved as a result...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

It looks very conclusive in motion to me. Keough swerves right across his front wheel, turning a good 10ft farther inside off the turn then everyone else and barely misses a pedal stroke getting back on the of his train.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is UHCs post race writeup...http://www.uhcprocycling.com/2010/0...t-mayor’s-cup-omnium-despite-late-race-chaos/

pretty lame. But the comments are good. 

Their Twitter suggests that everyone stop by their sea ottEr booth to say hi. Hope people tell them how they feel.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Both need to be suspended. Although Bahati gets the pansy award for throwing sunglasses at him. That's all he could come up with after the guy tries to plow him over?


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I hope Landis seeks out the United Maxxis clown and gives him the ol' Meninite Claw to the Nards!


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

ghost6 said:


> Both need to be suspended. Although Bahati gets the pansy award for throwing sunglasses at him. That's all he could come up with after the guy tries to plow him over?


You are right. If Bahati was a real man he would be packing heat and put some lead in Keough. 

Those posters advocating violence slay me. Don't you get it - escalation is what led to the chopping and throwing sunglasses into the peloton. 

They are both chumps. Does it really matter who is the bigger chump?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

tron said:


> Here is UHCs post race writeup...http://www.uhcprocycling.com/2010/0...t-mayor’s-cup-omnium-despite-late-race-chaos/
> 
> pretty lame. But the comments are good.
> 
> Their Twitter suggests that everyone stop by their sea ottEr booth to say hi. Hope people tell them how they feel.


ouch.. in a good way


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

PaleAleYum said:


> You are right. If Bahati was a real man he would be packing heat and put some lead in Keough.
> 
> Those posters advocating violence slay me. Don't you get it - escalation is what led to the chopping and throwing sunglasses into the peloton.
> 
> They are both chumps. Does it really matter who is the bigger chump?


Ok, Hypersensitive Harry. I was simply poking fun of Bahati for throwing sunglasses after someone tried to run him down. It's called contrast. I suggest you ease up and consider the plethora of interpretative avenues before you conclude that someone 'advocates violence.' It's laughable that you twist my message to the point of suggesting that I meant that Bahati should've shot the guy. That's ridiculous. If I wanted to advocate violence, I would say it outright. And you wouldn't need to manipulate what I said in order to fit your self-indulgent agenda.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

ghost6 said:


> Ok, Hypersensitive Harry. I was simply poking fun of Bahati for throwing sunglasses after someone tried to run him down. It's called contrast. I suggest you ease up and consider the plethora of interpretative avenues before you conclude that someone 'advocates violence.' It's laughable that you twist my message to the point of suggesting that I meant that Bahati should've shot the guy. That's ridiculous. If I wanted to advocate violence, I would say it outright. And you wouldn't need to manipulate what I said in order to fit your self-indulgent agenda.



Sorry you didn't get a ride in today. 

You used contrast, I used hyperbole. 

Before jumping to conclusions, you might want to reread my post. I responded to your contrast statement with hyperbole and then, with a new thought, I shared my opinion on individuals that feel that violence would be the best way of addressing this issue between the riders.

If you feel that my statement applies to you, then only you would know.

Lastly, I don't think that I'm smart enough to have an agenda, let alone a self-indulgent one. But, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

tron said:


> Here is UHCs post race writeup...http://www.uhcprocycling.com/2010/0...t-mayor’s-cup-omnium-despite-late-race-chaos/
> 
> pretty lame. But the comments are good.
> 
> Their Twitter suggests that everyone stop by their sea ottEr booth to say hi. Hope people tell them how they feel.


Mebbe stop by on your way and pick up a cheap pair of sunglasses... _and wing 'em at the people in the booth!?_ :lol:


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

PaleAleYum said:


> Sorry you didn't get a ride in today.
> 
> You used contrast, I used hyperbole.
> 
> ...


Your statement about individuals advocating violence sits just below your quotation of my post. So, I believed that your statement applied to me. Why else would you quote me and subsequently disagree with what you presumed I meant? You're smart enough to have an agenda! Please don't take any of this as a personal attack. It has to do with interpretation. And I apologize if my first response to you was off-putting, as I imagine it was. I did get in a ride yesterday! Going today too, but I need new tires first.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

^You dudes need to take a deep breath and just calm down. It's an cycling internet forum; it really doesn't mean much of anything.

Reading too much into a posting and getting into a virtual fight isn't worth your breath (fingers!) or time.

And besides, it is Friday morning where I am and that means three solid days of riding are here! Just focus on having a sweet as weekend.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators note*



ghost6 said:


> Your statement about individuals advocating violence sits just below your quotation of my post. So, I believed that your statement applied to me. Why else would you quote me and subsequently disagree with what you presumed I meant? You're smart enough to have an agenda! Please don't take any of this as a personal attack. It has to do with interpretation. And I apologize if my first response to you was off-putting, as I imagine it was. I did get in a ride yesterday! Going today too, but I need new tires first.


And we are done.


----------

